# Light distance for a 250w HPS?



## Smoko (Jun 7, 2009)

Title says it all really.  Anyone put me right?

(did search but nothing specific to 250w)

I've been using for a week or so at 12" and seems ok, but just wondered if anyone knew the exact?

Thanks


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2009)

There is no exact distance, to many variables. Just place the back of your hand at canopy level and lower the light till ya feel some warmth then quit lowering the light


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 7, 2009)

THG will nail that question for you smoko ! I wrote it down but lost my note book 2 days ago but she showed me a list that was useful !! Peace and take care ! HHHMMM where is it !! Don't quote me on this its probably wrong ..250 w 1ft x 1ft 400w 2 1/2 ft x 2 1/2 ft 600w 3 1/2ft x 3 1/2ft 1000w 5ft x 5ft somewhere there from memory !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 7, 2009)

If this happens, you went a bit too close 

Pcduck has given you the best way to do it 

eace:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 7, 2009)

like Pcduck and hippy said its not set in stone. im runnin a 400w right now in a box 64"L X 30"H X 24"W noot to big of a box.. but if cooled and vented properly you can have it as close as 6" ...

but i also have a vented hood so that helps alot to. lol
imo if your checkin the temp by the back of your hand u should have your fans on.. and throw a therm under the light in one of the pots give ya a better idea to.  

it would be better to get that light closer then a ft away for light penatration though.


----------



## hanfhead (Jun 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> There is no exact distance, to many variables. Just place the back of your hand at canopy level and lower the light till ya feel some warmth then quit lowering the light


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Smoko (Jun 7, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> it would be better to get that light closer then a ft away for light penatration though.


 
Yeah I've just did the upside down hand trick and felt only warm just over the top of the plant.  I've dropped the light a couple of inches ... seems ok, but will obv monitor and see how we go.

Thanks ... 

Oh and thanks for the tip HIE ...


----------

